# H1-B and Green Card questions in regards to end of employment



## grifforama (Mar 12, 2008)

The last year or so has been a roller coaster for us.
We've gone through many emotions about leaving vs. staying, and ultimately decided to stay.
However, my employment has taken a turn for the worse.
I am currently working my notice, and have until this Friday, June 13th when I will have my contract terminated.
So, the company I work for have been sponsoring my green card. I have an approved I-140, but not a submitted I-485.
The company has indicated that they would carry on the green card process for me if I don't get employed with a competitor.
I might be lucky, and the green card could carry on. I have a couple of offers.
My question really is about the H1-B visa. It runs out in September. I understand that I can extend it for another 3 years with the green card application pending, but can I also transfer the H1-B to another company and keep that extension, or does the new company have to apply for an extension now ?
Also, how long do I have with no job ? Until my H1-B expires, or do I have to find a job with 10 days ? 20 days ? Does anyone know ?
I'm getting a little nervous, as I am playing two offers off against each other in the hope that I can have the pick of a job by the end of the week.
Please if anyone can shed some light on this, I'd appreciate it.
Griff


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

H-1B visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You posted in September 2013 that your I-140 was approved and I-485 is not submitted. This in June 2014.


----------

